# Opinions on Bosch Daredevil blades?



## Beavoid (Oct 13, 2012)

Is this a good blade for such fine finishing work as crown? 

I am looking for some tips as to how to choose the correct 12" blade.

I currently have an unopened 12" 60 Tooth Bosch Daredevil Blade that I got for 4" crown and 6" base from Menards, but was told by a contractor friend of mine that he only uses 100 tooth Makita blades, while other people here say only Freud Diablo or Forrester WWII or Matsush!ta.

Just wondering about the differences in each of these blades and if I should avoid any of them or if they will flex too much and what kind of kerf I need. I don't need the blade to last 10 years or be resharpened 6 times, I just need it to make it through these two jobs with precise smooth cuts and a couple windows worth of casing.

The crown is stained, not painted.

Any knowledge/advice would be appreciated greatly!

Thank you everyone.


----------

